# An Ice on Ice product warning!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't let overspray hit the lineoleum floor... and then try and walk on said floor with socks on!

I'm just sayin'............


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope you are ok!!
I over-sprayed just a little - just once..... I feel your pain


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know what Ice on Ice is, but I assume it did the same thing to you as when I get over zealous with the Pledge and some gets on the wood floors :doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ssshhhh...don't mention the product too loud. My daughter's fav past time when I wasn't home was to roll up all the rugs in the house/hall and spray Pledge on the floor and slide from one end to the other:no:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

moverking said:


> Ssshhhh...don't mention the product too loud. My daughter's fav past time when I wasn't home was to roll up all the rugs in the house/hall and spray Pledge on the floor and slide from one end to the other:no:


Well now that sounds fun if you do it on purpose! I vaguely remember one time when I was little, cracking an egg on the linoleum floor in the kitchen and sliding around. I hope my mom knocked me upside the head for that:no:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Hope you are ok!!
> I over-sprayed just a little - just once..... I feel your pain


Thanks! I managed to avoid a fall, but I did learn right quick to slow my roll when travelling into the kitchen for a few days!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

moverking said:


> Ssshhhh...don't mention the product too loud. My daughter's fav past time when I wasn't home was to roll up all the rugs in the house/hall and spray Pledge on the floor and slide from one end to the other:no:


Haha! My sister and I used to "sled" down the carpeted stairs from inside the ripstop nylon sleeping bag! Pledge-skating would have been much more fun!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It's the silicone. "The Stuff" is even worse. Even without "overspray" if your dog is well "waxed" and lays on a hard floor, you can slip on that area. 
Caution should be used when using either product - not just because of the risk of great bodily harm (OUCH, Stephanie - THAT'LL leave a mark ) but because frequent use will dry the coat and cause breakage.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

PG....Ice on Ice doesn't have silicone...remember? (We discussed this in chat a few weeks ago) :lol:

Cowboy Magic does tho.

If you wear rubber soled shoes where there's some Ice on Ice overspray...you'll stick. Safer, for sure, but definitely weird. HA!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> PG....Ice on Ice doesn't have silicone...remember? (We discussed this in chat a few weeks ago) :lol:
> 
> Cowboy Magic does tho.
> 
> If you wear rubber soled shoes where there's some Ice on Ice overspray...you'll stick. Safer, for sure, but definitely weird. HA!


What can I say... I have CRS. My understanding is that Ice On Ice contains water soluble silicone. I don't know what other product would coat the hair shaft and provide such high-slip properties.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...sounds familiar!! I've done that before with different stuff...in the BATHROOM!! LOl...yeah with our without socks on it was hazardous to my old folks health! LOL...jking.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

moverking said:


> Ssshhhh...don't mention the product too loud. My daughter's fav past time when I wasn't home was to roll up all the rugs in the house/hall and spray Pledge on the floor and slide from one end to the other:no:


*cue the music: Bob Seger's Old Time Rock and Roll*
*slide on the floors into the room in tighty whities*


----------

